

The Myth of Originality - someone_here
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091229/1205217535.shtml

======
saturdayplace
The original article is a great read:
[http://blog.ninapaley.com/2009/12/28/the-cult-of-
originality...](http://blog.ninapaley.com/2009/12/28/the-cult-of-originality/)

